# Nieve en mayo



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 09:13)

Galicia se encuentra hoy bajo la influencia de las bajas presiones a lo que se añade la presencia de aire frío en las capas alta de la atmósfera y el paso de un frente en las últimas horas de la jornada. 

Según MeteoGalicia se esperan, por lo tanto intervalos nubosos con chubascos intermitentes. 

Estas lluvias serán en forma de nieve por encima de los 1.200 metros de altura. 

Las temperaturas sufrirán un descenso entre ligero y moderado. 

Los vientos soplarán de componente oeste, moderados en el litoral y flojos en el interior. 

Las temperaturas mínimas y máximas previstas en ciudades y pueblos de Galicia alcanzarán los dos grados en Pedrafita y subirán hasta los 16 en Vigo y Vilagarcía. 

By: La Voz de Galicia

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/inicio/noticia.jsp?CAT=126&TEXTO=100000126289


----------

